# firefox 26 prefers html pages for mobile devices

## toralf

since I switched to 26.0. Probably rather related to NoScript + Friends, but I did not observed it before here at a x86 system ...

----------

## Hu

Could you elaborate?  What mobile device are you running Gentoo on?  What pages did you want it to use instead of HTML?

----------

## toralf

No - I do not run Gentoo an a mobile device - I do run it on a straight notebook. But pages like heise.de, spiegel.de and sz.de jst presents me the mobile pages first (not always - and if I allow cookies/scripts, even temporary, then the issue went away). Unfortunately it is  random behaviour.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Do you by any chance have the User Agent Switcher add-on installed and the wrong user agent selected?

Even if you do not have User Agent Switcher installed, other things to check are the about:config preferences. These are the preferences in Firefox 26 on the machine I'm typing this (which does not exhibit the problem you have):

```
Preference Name                              Status               Type                Value

general.useragent.compatMode.firefox         default              boolean             false

general.useragent.enable_overrides           default              boolean             false

general.useragent.locale                     default              string              en-GB

general.useragent.site_specific_overrides    default              boolean             true
```

----------

## toralf

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> Do you by any chance have the User Agent Switcher add-on installed

 Yes.

Althought I do have nearly the same preferences (e-US instead of en-GB) - I just removed it - will see, if that helps.

----------

